# Nina has a severe case of Kleptomania



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So.. Nina has always had a thing for underwear.. Like many of our furry friends!!

She especially likes knickers! Clean, dirty, big, small, cotton, lacy, Bridget's Jones ones, any kind!

She has a really good technique whereby she pulls them apart until they are unwearable! Always at the left hand hip seam! 

This puppy does not destroy toys, eat anything she shouldn't, bite.. Nope none of that. Just a knicker fetish.. 

In fairness to her, she has only destroyed two pairs! The others have been saved in the "nick"  of time!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HA!!! too funny!
Lady likes socks. she has stopped chewing holes in them, instead she steals them and tosses them in the air and chases it. We have bought her toys that are light enough and thin enough for her to do this with. but if we leave an unattended sock...she is the happiest poo in the world.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! Too funny Molly likes socks she steals them and brings them on her bed and lies on them Sometimes she will run right to me with it in her mouth and then bring it to her bed like she knows she isn't suppose to have it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I will show amazing and almost nonexistant maturity and restraint and not touch this one with a ten foot pole!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

...Frankie likes socks and underwear. But only Meg's underwear... not so much mine. He always chews right in the ... well... front. He's a real pervy man pup if you ask me!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My lips are zipped and I am biting my tongue!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I will show amazing and almost nonexistant maturity and restraint and not touch this one with a ten foot pole!


Oh go on!! Please!! I'm dying to hear it! 



SamRinde said:


> ...Frankie likes socks and underwear. But only Meg's underwear... not so much mine. He always chews right in the ... well... front. He's a real pervy man pup if you ask me!


Hahaha!! This is SOO funny.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> My lips are zipped and I am biting my tongue!


Come on!!! Unzip!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney's not fussed - knickers, bras and socks. He loves 'em all.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> My lips are zipped and I am biting my tongue!


Hmm I bet this is taking a lot of control


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nope, this, like my photo, will go with me to my grave! But what I am thinking is SO funny I might sell it to a late night tv show comedian.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Nope, this, like my photo, will go with me to my grave! But what I am thinking is SO funny I might sell it to a late night tv show comedian.


At least PM me! That's not fair.. You should share the fun!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

You will spill I know it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No I won't spill. I love this site and you guys and I will not risk being banned! Ruth when you visit us for the Canadian cockapoo convention I'll tell you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> You will spill I know it


She won't. I know she won't!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> No I won't spill. I love this site and you guys and I will not risk being banned! Ruth when you visit us for the Canadian cockapoo convention I'll tell you.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!! Email!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

:laugh::laugh: naughty


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> No I won't spill. I love this site and you guys and I will not risk being banned! Ruth when you visit us for the Canadian cockapoo convention I'll tell you.


OK, then Ruth can tell the rest of us and post plenty of photos of the mysterious Fairlie


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> OK, then Ruth can tell the rest of us and post plenty of photos of the mysterious Fairlie


Ha! That's what I was thinking!! Can it really be worse than green edible condoms and underwear


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! That's what I was thinking!! Can it really be worse than green edible condoms and underwear


She's being a party pooper!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol green teeth  
Alternatively once the weather has improved you'll have to go on a stalking mission, Renee, with you new camera .


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes I could I never thought of that it's only about a 6 hour drive or so


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha this is funny!! As you know Ralph loves socks enough to swallow them!
On one occasion R&R were running around in the garden in front of a neighbour with one of my bras!! 
On another occasion.... Ralph, ruby &BOO!! We're chasing around and tug of warring over a pair of my knickers!!!!! 
They were a clean pair. I have my tumble dryer in a large shed outside and they were snatched en-route....
Come on fairlie - let rip!!  x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Green edible condoms!!! What have I missed while I've been away???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RangerC said:


> Green edible condoms!!! What have I missed while I've been away???


Karen Wilfiboy was the author of that one! We probably shouldn't revisit it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tracey your story made me laugh I bet the neighbors were talking after seeing that saying "those poor dogs she doesn't buy them toys"


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Green edible condoms!!! What have I missed while I've been away???


It was on a Friday so you can only imagine


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Haha! This thread cracks me up. I've been a bit in the closet and didn't want to fess up but as I did my wash the other day and I'm not a folder of underwear, just pile them where they belong. I pull one out and go to put one on and well, not sure which but my two apparently enjoy the same spot that little Frankie does. When did that happen? Next day - that's right pair #2 with the same section missing. And socks! Sheesh. Lexi and Beemer act like they've one the lottery when they get a hold of my socks. Seriously, they are galloping with glee and then so everything possible to take all the stretch out of them. They should write this down in the description about cockapoos as a distinct behavior trait.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Nina you airing her dirty laundry like that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Not just Nina  she is in good company Frankie and Lexi and Beemer naughty dogs I bet Jake isn't as innocent as he looks


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Not just Nina  she is in good company Frankie and Lexi and Beemer naughty dogs I bet Jake isn't as innocent as he looks


Jake loves socks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's got to be Beemer! No way a girl would do that!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It's got to be Beemer! No way a girl would do that!!


I actually think it's Lexi. She's not so "lady" like. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha George woke me up this morning running around the bedroom with a sock!! Harry just laid in his bed looking at me as if to say "whats George doing now?" Any chance to get socks, knickers and the Gorgeous George is there ears flapping and legs running about with the said item, and trys to hide :behindsofa:. And Knickers are his fav the unclean ones how he manages to get then I do not know?? he is a dirty boy and chews the gusset out in seconds :ilmc: xx

PS It is defenatly a cockapoo trait xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Haha George woke me up this morning running around the bedroom with a sock!! Harry just laid in his bed looking at me as if to say "whats George doing now?" Any chance to get socks, knickers and the Gorgeous George is there ears flapping and legs running about with the said item, and trys to hide :behindsofa:. And Knickers are his fav the unclean ones how he manages to get then I do not know?? he is a dirty boy and chews the gusset out in seconds :ilmc: xx
> 
> PS It is defenatly a cockapoo trait xx


This made me laugh I never heard the word "gusset" before:laugh::laugh: I had to google


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Guess I should be thankful that Nina goes for the left side seam!  Easy Fairlie!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Guess I should be thankful that Nina goes for the left side seam!  Easy Fairlie!!


Oh oh don't get her started


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

The gusset, that's exactly what Frankie likes.

Funny story - Meghan get's dressed without her contacts on, so she can't see. The one day she was at work in the bathroom and pulled her pants down and saw that she had many holes in the "front" of her underwear. Made her very confused for a few seconds!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> The gusset, that's exactly what Frankie likes.
> 
> Funny story - Meghan get's dressed without her contacts on, so she can't see. The one day she was at work in the bathroom and pulled her pants down and saw that she had many holes in the "front" of her underwear. Made her very confused for a few seconds!


Stop blaming the dog, Sam


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Stop blaming the dog, Sam


Marzi too funny!!:laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahahaha!!!


----------

